# Alien 220w or Therion 166



## Res (21/5/17)

Hi Guys,

Just looking for general thoughts here please.

I recently broke my Therion 166. Luckily, I had it insured so received compensation.

I'm now wondering whether I should go for a Smok Alien or a Therion 166 again.

Further notes:

- I use RTA's not bigger than 25mm (not sure if there is an overhang on the alien)
- I generally don't use TC, only now and then with SS.
- Accuracy is what I'm looking for. My current mod (Smoant Charon) is seriously overpowered and TC is a joke

Appreciate any thoughts you may have as I believe the Alien is actually extremely accurate on all fronts and quite reliable.

Cheers.


----------



## KZOR (21/5/17)

Assuming the paint issue of the Alien has been sorted i don't see any reason why you should not go with it.
I have both and they are both reliable mods. I have 2 Therions' (one being a 75 squonker) simply because i love the aesthetics but paying that extra couple of hundred dollars for a mod that's gonna perform similar to the Alien depends on you.
Yea the Therion has a DNA board but in all honesty i do not really notice a significant difference in performance.
Why do you want a high wattage device? There is also great 75-100W devices out there. 
A 25mm RDA will have a very slight overhang in the front of the Alien but because the Therion has rounded edges a 25mm will also not sit completely flush.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Res (21/5/17)

Thanks KZOR, appreciate the response (and your YouTube channel)

Any suggestions on 75w?


----------



## KZOR (21/5/17)

I am not a huge fan of the twinky look of the Asmodus minikin V2 but almost everyone i know has one and really like it.
Very comfortable, reliable and a workhorse of note. You will also not have a problem with a 25mm on top. 
I also think the Boxer V2 from Hugo Vapor is a good mod. Still high W devices but some more options. 
GL with your decision.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (21/5/17)

I have been using my Smok Alien as an everyday driver for about 5 months now.

I've never plugged in a USB cable, which obviously means the firmware is not updated. 

This device continues to perform perfectly for me in all respects. Battery life is great, no problems with any aspect of the electronics.

I stripped all the paint off after about 2 weeks, mainly because I love to mess around, and also because I prefer raw metal in my hands.

Would I purchase again? I would indeed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (21/5/17)

Alex said:


> I have been using my Smok Alien as an everyday driver for about 5 months now.
> 
> I've never plugged in a USB cable, which obviously means the firmware is not updated.
> 
> ...


@Alex, mind posting a pic? That sounds quite interesting!

Another +1 for the Alien. Loving mine with the Big Baby Beast.
Its performs wonderfully for the price.


----------



## Alex (21/5/17)

TheV said:


> @Alex, mind posting a pic? That sounds quite interesting!
> 
> Another +1 for the Alien. Loving mine with the Big Baby Beast.
> Its performs wonderfully for the price.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (21/5/17)

Went the same route as @Alex.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Latrocius (25/5/17)

I'm rocking mine with and obs engine and its 25mm atty. Stay away from the wismec predator 228. My firing button failed and the 2md one I got the 510 connector popped out. 

Been using my alien going now for 3 months no stress. 

And I love the option to set it to quick ramp for coils like Claptons.





Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Latrocius (25/5/17)

Engine nano 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (25/5/17)

KZOR said:


> Assuming the paint issue of the Alien has been sorted i don't see any reason why you should not go with it.
> I have both and they are both reliable mods. I have 2 Therions' (one being a 75 squonker) simply because i love the aesthetics but paying that extra couple of hundred dollars for a mod that's gonna perform similar to the Alien depends on you.
> Yea the Therion has a DNA board but in all honesty i do not really notice a significant difference in performance.
> Why do you want a high wattage device? There is also great 75-100W devices out there.
> ...


My Alien has no paint issues. I think it is a good mod that does about all a vaper needs. I also own a Lost Vape Triad and love it,they make quality mods IMO.The Alien is much cheaper and you don't have to use all it's power. I use 25s on it and the overhang is negligible. I say unless you are going to utilize most of the DNA features on the Therion save some coin and go Alien.


----------



## Res (10/6/17)

Thanks for all the responses gents. Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CeeJay (10/6/17)

+1 on the Smok Alien. Had it 3 months now and no paint issues. I use it daily with a mix of attys, from Goon 24, Troll RTA and Govad RDA. No issues of power delivery. Battery life is very good, I get a full day out of a charge.


----------



## Strontium (10/6/17)

Therion.
It's beautiful and reliable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Res (10/6/17)

Strontium said:


> Therion.
> It's beautiful and reliable.


That it is... But trying to source a place that has the therion 75c in stock, in the color combo I want, is a task on its own...


----------



## Mark121m (10/6/17)

So I've got my eyes set on ether the

Lost vape Therion 166
Or
VooPoo Drag 157

Voopoo I believe is in the post.
Therion. Will see what deals I can get
Saw 1 for 1700 in cpt


----------



## Strontium (10/6/17)

Res said:


> That it is... But trying to source a place that has the therion 75c in stock, in the color combo I want, is a task on its own...


Vk has a Therion 75 black for R1500, throat punch gets spare covers in for R300


----------



## Strontium (10/6/17)

Sorry, didn't see the C, no idea who has 75c


----------



## Moey_Ismail (10/6/17)

I know this isn't an option in your post but the Minikin Boost, is seriously impressive. Great battery life, holds a 25mm atty without overhang, curve feature, aesthetically pleasing and the footprint is superb, definitely 1 of the smaller mid-high power devices available. Price point is pretty good too. There you have it with a Kylin which is 25mm at the base but swells out as you go higher, and next to a Smok AL85 for size reference


----------



## kev mac (10/6/17)

Mark121m said:


> So I've got my eyes set on ether the
> 
> Lost vape Therion 166
> Or
> ...


I can wholeheartedly suggest the VooPoo Drag,(I always feel funny saying that) it is one of the best built mods I've seen and it performs great.The download options are a plus and it is cost effective.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seemo.wm (24/6/17)

Loove the alien. Small, compact, great battery life.. esp when used at low wattages, ergonomic, damn sexy to look at, very cool firing button amd I haven't had any paint issues. Jad one but sold it.. id buy it back- or another -one any day


----------



## Mark121m (10/7/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

